# 2004 Hymer B504 Driver & Passenger mirror



## bradshaw47 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have recently purchased a 2004 Hymer B504 and the question I would like some help with is: Are the driver and passenger mirror arms fixed or can they be folded in when the vehicle is parked up?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

If they are black tube type mounted below the window they can fold in. If you look underneath at the inner bracket inside where the wire goes in there is a Allen screw that if you undo it a tad you can swivel the arm. Do not undo it too much as the wind will blow the arm back.


----------



## bradshaw47 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you very much for your helpful reply. I keep the motorhome at a storage site about 14 miles away, so will take my allen keys with me when I next check it over.


----------



## bradshaw47 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you very much for your helpful reply. I keep the motorhome at a storage site about 14 miles away, so will take my allen keys with me when I next check it over.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

If you are really worried about them being damaged in storage they are very easy to remove completely. Just give the bottom of the bracket where they are fitted to the body a quick tap upwards with a hammer (use a piece of wood to protect the paintwork) and the whole mirror complete with arm will just lift off. Discovered this when brother-in-law had to remove his to tighten the screws holding fixing bracket to side of cab. They just slide up out of a "V" shaped channel and drop back in when replacing. No screws holding them in, just their own weight bearing down on it. If you have electric mirrors, just unplug the connecting plug.


----------



## bradshaw47 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks very much for your help and advice. Our previous motorhome was a coach-built on a Renault Master and the mirrors folded very easily. These on the Hymer are much more difficult to fold but now I understand about the Allan key adjustment, that will probably do the trick for us. When we leave the van in car parks etc, we usually fold the mirrors inwards to stop them being damaged or having people walk into them!


----------



## bradshaw47 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks very much for your help and advice. Our previous motorhome was a coach-built on a Renault Master and the mirrors folded very easily. These on the Hymer are much more difficult to fold but now I understand about the Allan key adjustment, that will probably do the trick for us. When we leave the van in car parks etc, we usually fold the mirrors inwards to stop them being damaged or having people walk into them!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Bradshaw,

I've never bothered doing that with mine but just wanted to welcome you to MHFacts and also to the B504 club :wink: 

Pete


----------



## bradshaw47 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome Peejay. No doubt you will be hearing more from me in the future as I try to get to grips with the B504 and any advice will be much appreciated.


----------

